# Bildschirm bleibt "leer" beim Booten

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

nachdem ich mich jetzt beinahe vierzehn Tage lang damit beschäftigt habe, nahezu zwanghaft ein sehr altes Gentoo wieder aufzupolieren, aber immer wieder am Neukompilieren der glibc gescheitert bin, habe ich heute aufgegeben und die Partition platt gemacht und neu aufgesetzt. Installation über die "miniinstall"-CD, das heißt stage3-Archiv und portage übers Internet geholt. Da ist denn gcc 4.1.1 und eine glibc-2.4 schon drin, allerdings darf ich gleich weitermachen und auch das absolut neue System updaten, da sich seit der Bereitstellung des stage3-Archivs im portage-Tree schon wieder einiges getan hat. Das betrifft auch wieder GCC und die glibc.

Außer ein paar zwingend erforderlichen Kleinigkeiten wie syslog-ng, isapnptools und lilo sowie den Kernelsourcen habe ich mir noch gar nichts weiter aufgespielt. Ich will erstmal einen Kernel haben, so daß ich nicht mehr auf die CD zum Booten angewiesen bin. Und ich hatte mir die .config, mit der ich den letzten Kernel gebaut hatte, auch archiviert. Mit dem neuen Kernel startet mein Rechner auch, aber der Bildschirm bleibt "leer" und zeigt überhaupt nichts an. Das System fährt aber korrekt hoch und wartet auf mein login - was ich bei völlig schwarzem Bildschirm schlichtweg nicht machen kann. Daß es korrekt hochgefahren ist, kann ich mir ja nach einem erneuten reboot von der CD in /var/log/messages anschauen.

Was könnte ich denn übersehen haben, das für eine Bildschirmausgabe nötig ist? Ich habe nicht nur einen alten PentiumII, sondern auch eine alte Matrox-Grafikkarte (Millennium I) drinstecken. matroxfb und vesafb sind vorhanden, nach meinem Dafürhalten müßten die Kerneloptionen richtig eingestellt sein. hotplug ist eingereichtet, allerdings coldplug noch nicht, weil mir in den letzten Tagen immer wieder gesagt wurde, daß das eine Blockierung anderer Pakete bewirkt.Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Wed Nov 08, 2006 2:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## musv

Ich kenn das von meinem Laptop (Dell Latitude C610 - Graka Radeon Mobile M6), als ich versucht hab, den Bootsplash zum Laufen zu kriegen. Bei mir lags daran, daß meine Graka im Framebuffermodus keine 24 Bit Farbtiefe kann. Unter X funktioniert das komischerweise. 

Jetzt verwendest du nun aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer Lilo. Da kann ich Dir leider überhaupt nicht weiterhelfen. 

Aber erstmal im Kernel:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

    [*] Enable firmware EDID

    <*> Support for frame buffer devices

    <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

        VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

    (1024x768-16@60) VESA default mode

```

Wichtig dabei ist, die Farbtiefe auf 16 Bit zu setzen.

Im Falle von Grub sind die nächsten Schritte:

- Kernel erstmal ohne Framebufferparameter booten

Wenn das funktioniert:

```

kernel /boot/bzImage-2618 video=vesafb,1024x768-16@60 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:alley root=/dev/hda3 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-alley-1024x768

```

So sehen bei mir die Bootparameter im Grub mit Bootsplash-Unterstützung aus. Mußt du halt irgendwie auf Lilo umsetzen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *musv wrote:*   

> Jetzt verwendest du nun aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer Lilo. 

 

Das ist schnell erklärt: mein BIOS ist zu alt und nicht mehr updatefähig. Es kann eine 40GB-Platte nicht korrekt anerkennen. Und wenn das BIOS das nicht kann, kanns GRUB auch nicht (der wäre mir deutlich lieber). LILO kanns aber, weil der nun merkwürdigerweise auf das BIOS pfeift.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Aber erstmal im Kernel:
> 
> ...
> 
> Wichtig dabei ist, die Farbtiefe auf 16 Bit zu setzen.

 

Jau, ist geschehen, aber leider ergebnislos.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Im Falle von Grub sind die nächsten Schritte:
> 
> - Kernel erstmal ohne Framebufferparameter booten

 

Ja, das ist naheliegend.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wenn das funktioniert:

 

Ja, und wenns nicht funktioniert?

:-(

Interessant ist im Syslog (/var/log/messages) sowas:

```
Nov  5 03:28:01 warning:  process 'touch' used the removed sysctl system call

Nov  5 03:35:24 shutdown [4552]: shutting down for system reboot
```

Das "shutting down" habe ich selber veranlaßt (gewissermaßen "blind", weil auf dem Bildschirm nix zu sehen war, also habe ich Strg+Alt+Entf gedrückt), das geht in Ordnung. Aber diese "Warnung" gibt irgendeinen Hinweis - bloß welchen?

Ich hatte, bevor ich isapnp emerged habe, exakt dieselbe Meldung auch beim Bootvorgang im Syslog bzw. in dmesg. Die war erledigt, sobald ich isapnptools emerged habe. Aufgrund von 

```
etc-update add isapnp boot
```

sind dieselben Meldungan zumindest für den Bootvorgang verschwunden. Beim Shutdown tauchen sie merkwürdigerweise wieder auf

----------

## doedel

schau mal, dass du die wiederholfrequenz etwas runtersetzt und die auflösung auch. Mein Bildschirm tut auch nicht, was er soll, wenn er zuviel von beidem bekommt...

----------

## Vortex375

Mach zur Not alles was mit Framebuffer zu tun hat raus aus dem kernel. Dann sollte er mit standard VGA Auflösung hochfahren, was immer funktionieren sollte.

Das sieht dann halt extrem hässlich aus und ist außerdem unpraktisch, wenn man an der Konsole arbeiten will, aber falls du sowieso direkt beim start nen X-Server startest ist es weniger schlimm.

Das nur so als letzte Möglichkeit, wenn's anders nicht klappt.  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Du musst dafür übrigens keinen neuen Kernel bauen. Einfach das bootparameter "vga=0" an den kernel übergeben. Dann gibts die gute alte VGA Console. Lilo ist schon lange her, ich glaube da kann man die Parameter auch beim booten übergeben, ansonsten musst du die lilo.conf anpassen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich kann die letzten drei Ratschläge noch nicht probieren, weil ich meine Klapperkiste erstmal beauftragt habe, GCC und die glibc neu zu bauen. Damit rackert das gute Stück schon seit mehr als 8 Stunden herum, und ich mag ihn ungern unterbrechen, zumal jetzt das Problem mit der glibc überwunden scheint und bisher kein Abbruch zu verzeichnen ist.

Richtig ist, daß ich in der lilo.conf statt "vga=791" auch "vga=0" angeben könnte. Übrigens würde eine solche Angabe in der menu.lst für GRUB abhängig vom Kernel nicht funktionieren, da muß ich für den gewünschten Effekt (betrifft unter anderem die Schriftgröße) "vga=0x31a" angeben.

Ich habe übrigens auf meinem Arbeitsrechner nie LILO eingesetzt, sondern von Anfang an (1998) immer nur GRUB. Daß ich LILO jetzt benutzen muß, hängt mit dem alten BIOS meines Rechners zusammen - ist ein vor zwei Jahren erfolgter Gelegenheitskauf über ebay, für 20 Euro, weil ich noch einen Testrechner im lokalen Netz brauche.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

so, nach ewig langem Herumprobieren habe ich es doch noch hingekriegt. Es lag offensichtlich an matroxfb. Ich habe das einfach wieder herausgenommen, und siehe da, schon funktioniert alles mit dem vesafb wie gewünscht.

allerdings verstehe ich das nicht, weil ich ja eine Matrox-Grafikkarte im Rechner habe.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allerdings verstehe ich das nicht, weil ich ja eine Matrox-Grafikkarte im Rechner habe.

 

Vesa (Video Electronics Standards Association)

ist sowas wie ein "Industriestandart". Und die Matrox Graphics, Inc. gehört zu ihren Mitgliedern ;)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und bei Rechnerbios und 40 GB-Platte: Kauf dir einen IDE-Controller als Steckkarte, die es gibt es ganz popelig ohne Raid für 10 Euro. Die bringen dann ein eigenes BIOS mit, da sollte es dann auch mit Grub klappen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und bei Rechnerbios und 40 GB-Platte: Kauf dir einen IDE-Controller als Steckkarte, die es gibt es ganz popelig ohne Raid für 10 Euro. Die bringen dann ein eigenes BIOS mit, da sollte es dann auch mit Grub klappen.

 

Hab ich bereits probiert (Promise-Karte), funktioniert nicht. Gentoo startet gar nicht. Egal, wo ich die Platte anstecke. Und übrigens bringt die Karte kein eigenes BIOS mit - ist aber auch schon bißchen älter.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Vesa (Video Electronics Standards Association)
> 
> ist sowas wie ein "Industriestandart". Und die Matrox Graphics, Inc. gehört zu ihren Mitgliedern ;)

 

Das erklärt mir nicht wirklich, warum matroxfb nicht die Bildschirmausgabe erzeugt, die ich haben möchte. Ich dachte eigentlich, daß die beim Kernelbauen angebotene Liste von Grafikkarten bzw. -marken dazu da ist, die Grafikkarte korrekt anzusprechen. Auf einem anderen Rechner mit einer GForce-Karte funktioniert es zum Beispiel grade mit vesafb nicht, dafür aber mit den entsprechenden Teilen für GForce.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Und bei Rechnerbios und 40 GB-Platte: Kauf dir einen IDE-Controller als Steckkarte, die es gibt es ganz popelig ohne Raid für 10 Euro. Die bringen dann ein eigenes BIOS mit, da sollte es dann auch mit Grub klappen. 
> 
> Hab ich bereits probiert (Promise-Karte), funktioniert nicht. Gentoo startet gar nicht. Egal, wo ich die Platte anstecke. Und übrigens bringt die Karte kein eigenes BIOS mit - ist aber auch schon bißchen älter.

 Mußt natürlich schauen, daß der Controllerchip auch vom Kernel unterstützt wird. Und ein eigenes BIOS sollte die Karte schon haben, sonst nutzt sie dir nichts. Aber ich dachte immer, es gibt nur Karten mit.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mußt natürlich schauen, daß der Controllerchip auch vom Kernel unterstützt wird. Und ein eigenes BIOS sollte die Karte schon haben, sonst nutzt sie dir nichts. Aber ich dachte immer, es gibt nur Karten mit.

 

In einem anderen, moderneren Rechner habe ich eine Silikon Ultra stecken, da funktioniert es.

Aber das ist für meine alte Kiste nicht so schlimm. Einen Vorteil gibt es auch bei der langsamen CPU: make (bzw. emerge) zeigt mir eine ganze Menge Bildschirmausgaben so lange an, daß ich sie lesen kann. Bei einem moderneren Rechner huscht das immer so schnell vorbei, daß man kaum mitbekommt, was grade passiert. Ich werde meine Klapperkiste im wesentlichen zum Fernsehen nutzen (eine Hauppauge-WinTV steckt drin) und als Ablage für ein paar wichtige Daten. Mehr als 40 GB brauche ich nicht. Es steckt zusätzlich noch eine 4GB-Platte drin, auf der Win98 läuft - WinXP kann der Rechner nicht. Also brauche ich sowieso einen Bootloader, und ob nun GRUB oder LILO ist im Grunde genommen wurscht, Hauptsache, er tut, was er tun soll. Auf einem Rechner mit nur einem Betriebssystem ist ein Bootloader nicht zwingend nötig, bisweilen sogar lästig.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo Leute,

ich habe Edit beauftragen müssen, das [erledigt] wieder zu streichen. Das galt nur so lange, wie ich keinen X-Server hatte und auf der Konsole herumgewurschtelt habe. Geht ja auch - wenn ich einen "Server" einrichte, der nur das bißchen Apache und FTP-Server und DHCP und solches Zeugs fahren soll. brauche ich keine grafische Oberfläche, das geht alles auch ohne.

Aber ich will auf meiner Klapperkiste nun unbedingt auch TV kucken, deshalb hat sie auch eine Hauppauge-Karte. Da muß nun ein X-Server ran. Und damit geht alles wieder von vorne los.

Mit Framebuffer-Einstellungen für vesafb, aber ohne matroxfb, hatte ich eine einigermaßen befriedigende Situation auf der Konsole. Apache hat auch schon mitgespielt, Samba ist noch nicht emerged. Und nun sollte es also zur Krönung noch der X-Server sein. Ich habe also "emerge xorg-x11" befohlen, meine Klapperkiste hat laut /var/log/emerge.log exakt 8 Stunden und 41 Minuten gerödelt, dann war der X-Server fertig. Klasse. Reboot, und danach "xinit" getippt - es gibt eine Fehlermeldung, daß der X-Server nicht im Framebuffer-Modus starten mag. Großartig. Start-runlevel ist übrigens 3, also kein xdm oder solches neumodisches Zeugs mit grafischem login und so. Das ist ja eh äks.

Wie nun? Wenn ich die Framebuffer-Sachen völlig rausnehme aus dem Kernel. bleibt mein Bildschirm immer noch "leer". Ich logge mich "blind" ein, tippe ebenfalls "blind" "startx" oder "xinit" - voila, der X-Server startet, ich kriege einen grauen Hintergrund. Aber kein XTerm :-(

Wenn ich den Framebuffer-Kram rauslasse, kriege ich "zu große" Schrift und eine 640x480-Auflösung auf der Konsole, was mir auch nicht gefällt. Der X-Server sollte allerdings wenigstens nach 1024x786 switchen können. Weiß ich noch nicht, weil der Rechner grade wieder vor sich hin grummelt und mir einen entsprechenden Kernel baut (das dauert bei dieser Maschine auch drei Stunden).

Wie kriege ich das nun gebacken, daß mir meine Konsole eine ausreichend große Auflösung und "kleine" Schrift liefert, mein X-Server aber ohne Meckerei wegen Framebuffer startet?

Mein Basissystem ist mit Sicherheit jetzt auf dem allerneuesten aktuellstenen Stand ...

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ist sowas wie ein "Industriestandart". 
> 
> 

 

http://www.standart.de.gg/

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Das erklärt mir nicht wirklich, warum matroxfb nicht die Bildschirmausgabe erzeugt, die ich haben möchte.

 

Ich bin auch schon an radeonfb und rivafb (nvidia) gescheitert. Mag sein, daß diese Treiber auch funktionieren - irgendwie. Aber ich hab nicht rausgefunden, mit welchen Parametern man die Dinger zum Laufen bekommt. rivafb im Framebuffer verträgt sich zudem überhaupt nicht mit den xorg-Treibern. Im Gegensatz dazu scheint vesafb immer und überall zu funktionieren. Auch hab ich keinerlei Vorteil der kartenspezifischen Framebuffer-Treiber feststellen können. 

Deshalb mein Grundsatz: Egal welche Graka ich nutze, für Framebuffer verwende ich ausschließlich nur vesafb / vesafb-tng.

BIOS-Probleme: Hast du mal beim Hersteller des Motherboards auf der Homepage nach einem Bios-Update gesucht? Bei diversen älteren Rechnern hab ich damit schon solche Probleme beseitigen können.

Und wieso kann der Rechner kein WinXP? Ich hab mal im Urlaub gesehen, daß die in einem Internetcafé WinXP auf einem Pentium-90 installiert haben. Und das lief ähm ruckelte. Aber möglich war es.

Kleiner Tip: Falls du das X überhaupt nicht vernünftig zum Laufen kriegen solltest, kannst du auch mit fbtv in der Konsole TV gucken. 

http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Fbtv

fbtv ist Teil des xawtv-Packages.

xorg: Meines Wissens nach sollte bei der Basisinstallation wenigstens ein twm mit installiert werden. Der ist aber irgendwie nahezu unbenutzbar. Um "brauchbar" arbeiten zu können, solltest du vielleicht noch einen kleinen Windowmanager installieren (Fluxbox, Blackbox,Windowmaker...).

Und falls der Speicher für X und Framebuffer nicht ausreichen sollte, mußt du halt versuchen, die Anforderungen runterzustellen. D.h. Farbtiefe bei Framebuffer auf 8 bit setzen, Auflösung auf 800x600.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich bin auch schon an radeonfb und rivafb (nvidia) gescheitert. Mag sein, daß diese Treiber auch funktionieren - irgendwie. Aber ich hab nicht rausgefunden, mit welchen Parametern man die Dinger zum Laufen bekommt. 

 

Es ist tröstlich, daß ich nicht ganz alleine an einem schwer lösbaren Problem herumhample ;-)

 *musv wrote:*   

> BIOS-Probleme: Hast du mal beim Hersteller des Motherboards auf der Homepage nach einem Bios-Update gesucht? 

 

Das ist ein PHOENIX-BIOS. Und es gibt leider keine Updates. Manchmal findet man BIOS-Updates noch in diversen Archiven (z.B. http://www.zdnet.de/treiber/products/mainboard-bios-wc.html), wenn die Hersteller ihren Support bereits eingestellt haben.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und wieso kann der Rechner kein WinXP? Ich hab mal im Urlaub gesehen, daß die in einem Internetcafé WinXP auf einem Pentium-90 installiert haben. Und das lief ähm ruckelte.

 

Nun ja, mir wars zu rucklig. Ich habe WinXP noch auf einem anderen Rechner, falls ich denn mal damit arbeiten will oder muß. Es ist auf diesem Rechner nicht so sehr wichtig.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Kleiner Tip: Falls du das X überhaupt nicht vernünftig zum Laufen kriegen solltest, kannst du auch mit fbtv in der Konsole TV gucken. 

 

Da gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeiten.

 *musv wrote:*   

> xorg: Meines Wissens nach sollte bei der Basisinstallation wenigstens ein twm mit installiert werden. Der ist aber irgendwie nahezu unbenutzbar. Um "brauchbar" arbeiten zu können, solltest du vielleicht noch einen kleinen Windowmanager installieren (Fluxbox, Blackbox,Windowmaker...).

 

twm ist gar nicht so schlimm. In twm kann sogar xawtv laufen, oder ein Browser wie Opera oder Firefox. Das geht durchaus. Ich habe eigentlich vor, mal gründlicher mit xfce zu arbeiten.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und falls der Speicher für X und Framebuffer nicht ausreichen sollte

 

Doch, 512 MB reichen aus. Und schließlich: es war ja schonmal Gentoo drauf, auch mit einem 2.6er Kernel, und da habe ich dieses merkwürdige Framebuffer-Problem nicht gehabt. KDE 3.4 lief da problemlos.

Vielleicht ist mit den Kernelsourcen für 2.6.19-rc4 doch noch irgendwas nicht ganz ausgereift, ich werde mal zwei oder drei Versionen zurüxkgehen.

----------

## musv

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *musv wrote:*   Und falls der Speicher für X und Framebuffer nicht ausreichen sollte 
> 
> Doch, 512 MB reichen aus. Und schließlich: es war ja schonmal Gentoo drauf, auch mit einem 2.6er Kernel, und da habe ich dieses merkwürdige Framebuffer-Problem nicht gehabt. KDE 3.4 lief da problemlos.
> ...

 

Damit hab ich nicht den RAM vom Rechner gemeint sondern den von der Graka. Hab jetzt nicht viel über die Matrox Millennium I herausgefunden. Aber wenn es eine G200 ist, dann hat die nur 8mb Ram, richtig? Das sollte eigentlich reichen für 1024x768 bei 24 bit Farbtiefe unter X und zusätzlichem Framebuffer in der Konsole. Allerdings kann ich mich aus meinen PII-Zeiten nicht mehr daran erinnern, ob ich da schon sowas wie Bootsplash verwendet hab. Wiederum bei Knoppix und SuSE funktionierte das zu diesen Zeiten auch schon. Also ich sag einfach mal, es müßte eigentlich von den Hardwareanforderungen funktionieren.

Überprüf mal, ob die Kerneleinstellungen und die Einstellungen im X richtig sind. 

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist mit den Kernelsourcen für 2.6.19-rc4 doch noch irgendwas nicht ganz ausgereift, ich werde mal zwei oder drei Versionen zurüxkgehen.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   
> 
> Vielleicht ist mit den Kernelsourcen für 2.6.19-rc4 doch noch irgendwas nicht ganz ausgereift, ich werde mal zwei oder drei Versionen zurückgehen. 
> 
>  :roll:

 

So, jetzt habe ich 2.6.17 und 2.6.18 probiert, aber immer noch dasselbe Problem: meine Konsole ist bedienbar, wenn ich Framebuffer aktiviere, aber dann meckert der X-Server und mag nicht starten. Nehme ich Framebuffer raus, bleibt die Konsole absolut leer und schwarz, ich kann mich allerdings "blind" einloggen und den X-Server starten - vorerst habe ich da allerdings nur twm.

Mir ist das nicht verständlich. Auf einem anderen und etwas moderneren Rechner mit anderer Grafikkarte ist Framebuffer auch aktiviert, aber da meckert der X-Server nicht, sondern startet ohne weitere Beschwerden.

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Ideen?

----------

